# glxgears running at <10 frames per second :(

## PaulSorensen

Hi all, 

I don't know when it happened, but my NVidia card seems to be running slow - glxgears is showing less than 10 frames.  I have GLX loaded and selected and glxinfo says that direct rendering is enabled.

There isn't anything in the  X.org.0 log that looks unusual.  Any ideas where to start looking?

Thanks

----------

## PaulSorensen

By the way - here's the output of nvidia-bug-report-sh:

----------

## Corona688

Code tags please.  They help people read it, tell people where your post ends and the code begins, and make all the difference between

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 9 :Cool: ; computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

and 

```
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
```

----------

## shadowknight

I realize this thread is a year old now but thought I'd add my experience to it to hopefully help anyone searching the forums for similar problems.  I had a similar problem a while back.  I knew from previous tests that my glxgears should be running a lot faster than it was, but all my settings appeared to be correct.   This is only for nvidia cards by the way, I have no experience with any of the ati cards released in the past 10 yrs.  Open your nvidia-settings and look at the "X Server XVideo Settings" section and make sure "Sync to VBlank" is NOT enabled.  Check the "OpenGL Settings" section and again make sure the "Sync to VBlank" is NOT enabled.  Finally check your "Antialiasing Settings" section and make sure Antialiasing is OFF.   You should be able to set Anisotropic Filtering to whatever you want.   Having those 3 settings disable though increased the performance dramatically.  Hopefully that will help somebody else experiencing similar problems.     NOTE:  that's been a few years ago, but doubt the settings have changed that much in those areas.

----------

